# Work Permit Information



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Foreigners with pending employment visa applications are still required to secure a provisional working permit (PWP) from the Bureau of Immigration.
This was announced by...

Follow The Story Here
(Inquirer)


----------

